# OK, I Give Up, anybody know what



## Mike_E (May 13, 2008)

This is?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leica-Leitz-Vis...ryZ67380QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Looks dangerous.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 13, 2008)

Basically it's an adaptor which turns a Leica TM into an SLR.

Read more here: CLICK


----------



## usayit (May 13, 2008)

a clumsy SLR no doubt...


----------



## nealjpage (May 13, 2008)

Wow!  That's really cool!  A Frankenleica!


----------



## Helen B (May 14, 2008)

A very clumsy SLR indeed. I have one of the later ones that I have used for macro work. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## usayit (May 14, 2008)

When SLRs started to pop up in the market, the visoflex was Leica's way of competing with their rangefinder product line.  I have no idea how successful they were but I get the feeling they were not widely accepted over SLRs.  


I've considered getting the Visoflex III since it will fit the M8.

Then I thought about it..

thought about it..

Then I thought about it...


I decided it is pointless since I already have access to an SLR.


----------

